# Ever thought of renting your SA week?



## philemer (Apr 15, 2006)

I received a letter today from Optima Holidays offering to find a renter for my Tenbury week. Not sure how they got all my info but it was correct. There were two options: let them find a renter for me for a 35% commission or putting it into a 'rental pool' with the resort for a 25% commission. No promisies were made & no rental prices were quoted.

I've never heard of this company but it sounds legit. Another option for unhappy SA owners.   I probably won't use them because I'm currently happy with the trades I get from the independents. Their website is optimabreaks.com. I have no ownership in this co. and this is not an endorsement. 

Phil


----------



## Diane (Apr 16, 2006)

Is Tenbury managed by the Leisure Group, or First Resorts? I've seen those names on statements from SA resorts we own, or have owned in the past. It appears  from the website you gave that Optima is part of that same group.  Quaestor is another name I saw there and have seen on levy statements from SA resorts we own or have owned in the past.  I think you are correct that Optima is probably legit but I don't know anything about how good they are.  I wonder if there would be any problem with Optima sending money out of SA to you?  I have heard that the country has some restrictions in that regard.  If you learn anything more it would be interesting in light of the 2010 world soccer cup being held in SA, I think during the month of June.  Might be an opportunity there.

Diane


----------



## Hilltop (May 10, 2006)

Tenbury is managed by First Resorts who are part of the Club Leisure Group (there are quite a number of Companys under this group).  The best thing to do is probably have a look at their website for contact details and then email them about sending money out of SA.


----------

